# Can Someone Please Tell Me What's Wrong With Me?



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Over the weekend Is tarted to feel dizzy, I had pounding headaches, a sore throat and a slight fever of 102F. Today I went to school with just a sore throat. At first, I just thought it was my cold coming back for revenge, but I don't think so anymore. As I type this out, I am currently sitting in my swivel chair with an electric heating pad pressed to my ear, and digesting Advil. My sore throat has progressed to feeling quite swollen, inside and out, I feel the difference when I palpate the external area, and my ear hurts quite awfully, it's also slowly oozing earwax and a sticky, transparent substance. Hearing in my right ear is not the same as my left, and it feels full. I do clean my ears with Q tips, but I thought that just plugs the ear, not cause pain? Please, does anyone know what's wrong with me?


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Um. A trip to the hospital sounds like a good idea...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like Strep throat... Time to go to the docs!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

GreyRay said:


> Um. A trip to the hospital sounds like a good idea...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Hospitals are for emergency's and it sounds like a waste of money. Go to your DR or a walk in clinic. We are not Dr's on here


----------

